# Need some help with new anubias nana.



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I just purchased anubias nana plant from my local fish store,i am new to planted tank so i need some advice , is it okay to use the rock in the pic or is it to big , and do i need to trim the roots. One leaf in the other pic does not look to good should i pinch that off or leave it as is.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Anubias doesn't like its rhizome planted so I would remove that cup thing off its roots and rhizome (which is likely why its leaf is yellowing). Then, like java fernm you can anchor it to driftwood or free float it and things should be good. 
Mine is anubias nana too and I just partially dug it into my gravel so the caterpillar-like rhizome is sticking out but the roots can dig in (and there are roots growing around piecs of gravel). I get a new leaf like weekly.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

So is it okay like this ,will the root's attach themselves so i can later remove the rubber bands, should i have trimmed the roots a little.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a limit to the tightness of the binding but put it in like that and watch for growth. I don't know if my anubias is different bc the rhizome is much greener.. One sec I get a pic.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe mine is a differet species of anubias. But I thought all rhizomes were green. (*goes to google*)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a google image of nana rhizome. Hopefully yours will color up now that it isn't tucked in a spongey pot!!


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

okay i see what you mean thanks for the pics .i will keep an eye on it .


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Simple process of photosynthesis 
YW good luck!


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

I noticed that my anubias' roots that are kept above substrate began to turn green after a while, one of them actually lost ALL its leaves but quickly sprouted 6-7 leaves all at once. I think if some roots are green it helps with photosynthesis just in case it loses all its leaves.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

once the plant shoot out new roots it will attach pretty quickly. i wouldn't trim the roots that are already long.
my anubias floated around my tank for a while until the roots grew and touched my ceramic plate i use to grow fissindens.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I had a closer look and i can see a little green right under the plant,so i think it will just take some time.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I think i can see some new small roots in this pic,like you said they should grow and attach themselves to the rock .I like what you did can you use any piece of ceramic tile,say like from home depot,would that be safe .


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks to me like its growing!
Ceramic tile?? What?


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I was referring to the pic jackislost posted ,it looks like a anubias nana attached to ceramic tile with some type of moss on it like a carpet.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

it's a ceramic plate, not a ceramic tile. this is what i used  
http://www.amazon.com/Up-Aqua-2-Inch-4-Inch-Ceramic/dp/B007SS3WFW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_2

this is it in my tank.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the ceramic plate with moss....looks like something my Sparkle would like. 

Will it fit in a 5.5 gallon tank?
What type of moss did you use?
Does the tank have to be "planted"?

Ahhhh....please give me all the details. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i used fissendens moss, it grows very slowly and is rather expensive for moss. i think it wasn't growing until i had it for 8 months and it adjusted to my water, now after almost 1 and a half years it doubled in mass. it's a pretty strong and stable plant, along with anubias nana i have on it. it would definitely fit in a 5.5 gallon, it's just 2x4 inches. i didn't use the stainless steel mesh because i was afraid it would snag on the fins, i instead used sewing string to hold the moss in place until it rooted  all is good


----------

